# Pine Bark Beetle



## TheSurgeon (Jan 1, 2005)

Anyone know exactly what these things look like? I have seen MANY infested pines with insects that look like termites, are these the beetles??? Just want to clarify for my own sake


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jan 1, 2005)

http://eny3005.ifas.ufl.edu/lab1/Coleoptera/Coleoptera.htm


----------



## TheSurgeon (Jan 1, 2005)

That's a nice picture, but what am I looking at? Termites?


----------



## Stumper (Jan 1, 2005)

The only common insects that look like termites are termites. There is more than one Pine beetle. The Mountain Pine beetle is Big, gray and ugly. Ips are smaller.


----------



## fattyphatcakes (Jan 1, 2005)

I see a lot of MPB and Ips around here, I don't know about Earth though.


Here's a little info:
http://www.ext.colostate.edu/pubs/insect/05528.html (MPB)
http://www.ext.colostate.edu/pubs/insect/05558.html (Ips)


----------



## fpyontek (Jan 2, 2005)

Here is an excellent site maintained by the University of Georgia on pests of the southern US forests. It has photos of both the adults and larvae as well as other information.

http://www.bugwood.org/pestcontrol/insects.html


----------

